# Objektiv-Umkehrringe, woher?



## Marvin (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Umkehrring, den ich in das Filtergewinde meines Canon A60 Objektivadapters schraube um dann ein Objektiv mit dessen Filtergewinde dort zu befestigen, also verkehrt herum. Wo bekomme ich so etwas her? Der Durchmesser beträgt auf beiden Seiten 52mm.


----------



## Marvin (12. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe ja immernoch dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann... Bisher habe ich nur Adapter gefunden, die auf einer Seite für eine bestimmte Kamera genormt sind, und auf der anderen in ein 52mm Filtergewinde passen... Brauchen tue ich aber einen, der auf beiden Seiten in ein 52mm Filtergewinde passt!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gesucht ist so etwas, nur eben wenn möglich irgendwo in Deutschland. Da die Portokosten von min 25$ da nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen...
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=81926&is=REG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Februar 2005)

z.B. beim Fotoversand Brenner:
http://www.fotobrenner.de/default.asp?ARTNR=82550&UG=414&Anzahl=6&Anf=1&Ende=10&SON=5

Gruß
Martin


----------

